# Smoked cheese and nitrates question



## the zil (Jun 27, 2013)

Recently I was telling a coworker about the joys of smoking cheese. He cautioned me, in typical know-it-all fashion, that smoked cheese must be aged to reduce its nitrate content. I suspect that he is just blowing smoke when referring to naturally smoked cheese but I didn't want to argue since I wasn't certain. Figured I would put it out there for the forum experts. What say ye, fact or fiction?


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 27, 2013)

The smoke builds up on the outside of the cheese because of density. It takes a while for it to "soak" in and when it does the taste mellows. The amount of smoke and the type of cheese is what dictates how long to wait before indulging.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 27, 2013)

My 2 cents....Does smoked cheese taste great?  If yes....there ya go!  Good enough for me.  I love it!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2013)

The Zil said:


> Recently I was telling a coworker about the joys of smoking cheese. He cautioned me, in typical know-it-all fashion, that smoked cheese must be aged to reduce its nitrate content. I suspect that he is just blowing smoke when referring to naturally smoked cheese but I didn't want to argue since I wasn't certain. Figured I would put it out there for the forum experts. What say ye, fact or fiction?


Zil, morning.....  If there are nitrates in cheese, from the smoke, it's probably a lot less than what you are getting from fresh vegetables from the garden...  I have no facts about the smoke, but there are many sources on nitrates in veggies.....   More nitrates in veggies than in bacon... In the US, nitrates aren't allowed in the curing process in commercial facilities, when making bacon..  That's just one example of mis information....  

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 28, 2013)

Lets see some documentation on this.

Tom


----------



## the zil (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, good stuff. It tastes good and that is all I care about. Just curious.


----------

